# Low acid coffee?



## dinhduong6064 (Mar 5, 2015)

My dear friends,

I have a medical issue (Severe acid reflux/GERD, possible hiatal hernia) that forces me on an extremely rigid diet.

I won't get into the sorry details of my "baby food" diet, but caffeine and high acid bearing or spicy foods, including chocolate, coffee (decaf included) and tea are some of the no nos. Nexium, loose clothing, and tiny meals are unfortunately a yes-yes.









It's been 6 days since I've had any coffee, but IF I was to cheat, I had read several years ago of a finca attempting to grow a very low acidity varietal.

Or is this wishful thinking?

And a belated happy New Year to all.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I think you are confusing coffee acidity. Coffee as a drink is about 5.0 -5.1 on the PH scale. No more acidic than carbonated water. Acidity in coffee is a flavour note. So it's wishful thinking i'm afraid. There does seem to be correlation between reflux and coffee but the cause of it is not simply the acidity. I'm not sure that the answer has yet been found.

I did suffer from reflux a few years back and was on the usual PPI drugs which did not work for me. It is a horrible affliction. However, luckily I can now eat & drink anything i want without recourse to drugs. If you want to know more PM me.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Heya mate, I sympathise with you. I get a slight reflux impulse if I chug a lot of coffee, but luckily for me it is not enough to put me off. I have not found anything that really helps, apart from letting coffee degass longer. This would seem to me to be affecting the gas created in the stomach rather than anything else, but I find it helps. I hope things ease for you, and if you find anything please share!


----------

